# Question for Worldmark Owners



## TravelingT (Aug 30, 2006)

If you own Worldmark points and want a reservation at one of the associate Fairfield properties, how hard is it to get???  I guess I am asking about your experiences.


----------



## PA- (Aug 30, 2006)

TravelingT said:
			
		

> If you own Worldmark points and want a reservation at one of the associate Fairfield properties, how hard is it to get???  I guess I am asking about your experiences.



Extremely hard.  THere are 230,000 WOrldmark owners, and I believe 9 of the Fairfield properties have only 2 units available for Worldmark owners to book.

Dolphins Cove has more units, but it is in such high demand they're gone soon after they post availability.  And they don't tell you when they'll put them in the reservation system, so you have to get lucky.


----------



## mshatty (Aug 30, 2006)

You might be able to get a Fairfield owner to do a direct exchange with you because the Worldmark units available to Fairfield owners are just as limited.


----------



## TravelingT (Aug 30, 2006)

This is exactly the information that I was looking for!  I saw that they were an option but I thought it might be hard to book.  Thanks everyone.


----------



## HudsHut (Aug 30, 2006)

http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7138

The spreadsheet in the link above shows the 12 FF associate resorts into which WM owners can reserve directly (and vice-versa).

Whether it's difficult is directly related to how patient and persistent you are. WM is loading the FF weeks, one week at a time, every Friday, between 1 & 4 pm PDT. The last load was through June 2, 2007. (However, a couple of weeks ago, on a Thursday, they loaded two weeks - no explanation or advance warning given).

So if you know the dates you wish to reserve, you need to be online on  Thursday and Friday afternoons, and be ready to reserve the unit as soon as it is loaded into inventory.


----------

